# Sound Issue



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

Is anyone else on CM7 nightlies having all of their audio channels (ringer/media/alert/etc) randomly switched to silent/loud? Did a fresh install and whatnot after the issue started, to no avail.


----------

